# Huge Wyoming Walleye!!!



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

So I went to visit my sister in Wyoming and thought I would stop by Keyhole Reservoir and fish from the shore for a while. I thought I had snagged a rock but then it started moving. It was a Walleye that was almost 29 inches. I had it weighed on the meat scale at a grocery store in Moorcroft and it weighed in at 8.16 pounds. Since I am not at home I will try and downsize the pics and attach them soon.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are some of the pics of this fish. I didn't have a camera with me so I had to take pics at my sisters place.
[attachment=1:94749]IMG_1862.jpg[/attachment:94749]
[attachment=2:94749]IMG_1861.jpg[/attachment:94749]
[attachment=2:94749]IMG_1861.jpg[/attachment:94749]


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

and a few more.
[attachment=1:a98e7]IMG_1864.jpg[/attachment:a98e7]
[attachment=0:a98e7]IMG_1868.jpg[/attachment:a98e7]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good freaking crap! That's a trophy and a half! Nice job. Beautiful.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! That is an awesome Walleye! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Now that's Awesome! Nice catch! That's a healthy looking fish!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats an awesome walleye. I know what you mean when you said you though you snagged a rock and then it slowly started to move. Those guys fight like a wet rag. 

I hope to be able to post a report or two like this in the next few weeks when I go to MN for 2 weeks.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a great looking eye! Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the supporting comments everyone. I took plenty of pics of this girl so that I can have a replica made for the wall. I caught this fish in a shallow sandy clearing(about 3-4 feet deep) using a 1/16 oz. jig head with a black and chartreuse tube jig tipped with a dead minnow I found on some rocks. I wish I had more time to fish this lake because it is loaded with pike, walleye, crappie, smallies and monster cats.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Thanks for the supporting comments everyone. I took plenty of pics of this girl so that I can have a replica made for the wall. I caught this fish in a shallow sandy clearing(about 3-4 feet deep) using a 1/16 oz. jig head with a black and chartreuse tube jig tipped with a dead minnow I found on some rocks. I wish I had more time to fish this lake because it is loaded with pike, walleye, crappie, smallies and monster cats.


Sounds like I need a WY fishing license and a little time off...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

You would love some of the fishing opportunities in Wyoming. The Bighorns(west of the Keyhole area)also has some of the fastest paced brookie fishing I have ever done. But you should have some real success for the eyes if you are going to Minnesota. I talked with a guy a few days ago who was telling me about his fishing exploits up there, they caught hundreds of eyes. Someday I hope to try the upper midwest. Good luck and don't forget the camera like I always do.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice eye man!! That will look good on the wall.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> You would love some of the fishing opportunities in Wyoming. The Bighorns(west of the Keyhole area)also has some of the fastest paced brookie fishing I have ever done. But you should have some real success for the eyes if you are going to Minnesota. I talked with a guy a few days ago who was telling me about his fishing exploits up there, they caught hundreds of eyes. Someday I hope to try the upper midwest. Good luck and don't forget the camera like I always do.


Yeah it should be a good time in Minnesota. Im taking all my Walleye and Pike gear, and I ALWAYS have a camera over the shoulder.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL Fake... 


Thanks for Sharing...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> LOL Fake...
> 
> Thanks for Sharing...


Umm yeah, whatever you say. :roll:


----------

